# My cocker spaniel is the recipient of aggression from other dogs.



## sdhad (Sep 30, 2012)

My 3 and a half ear old male (in tact) golden cocker has been attacked by other dogs three times in the last two weeks. Very distressing for all concerned. No major injuries to either parties, though I understand dog 'squabbles' can always sound and look worse than they are. 

My dog has always been anxious type and Im not sure if he perhaps gives off vibes that other dogs find threatening, which make them attack first. My dog loses, being a daft spaniel at heart and Im left exhausted and traumatised, as he probably is too. It's a real problem. If it were him instigating directly I can muzzle him to protect others and take it from there, but Im worried about harm coming to him. I keep him on the lead other than times he's in open space (beach or park) and as expected he is better off the lead, though this was not the case last week when a staffie started on him on the beach for no real reason. I think he is a bit excitable and anxious but it's such a problem that Im scared to go out with him just now! My neighbour's dog went for him yesterday and I ended up having to lift him away from harms way. In a turf war such as this, would it be advisable to muzzle them both and let them get on with it? My concern is other dog is black lab and twice the size of my dog and they cold come to harm another way. Ive tried fussing black lab and then fussing my dog to try and exchange scent. Ive written too much, reflection of my anxiety! Any suggestions welcome.
I understand a lot of responses will be to neuter him and I have a battle with this, having had male spaniels all my life and not one of them neutered and no problems. I was hoping to breed him as a one off (to have one of his puppies) also, though this may not be practical.
Thanks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Has this started just recently? Has your dog had a thorough vet check to rule out medical issues that could be causing the other dogs to go for him?

If he's an anxious type I certainly wouldn't be breeding from him but at the same time I wouldn't be neutering either.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Some dogs just do not get on, your dog may be displaying threatening or negative body language and therefore the other dogs are reacting bad. 

It sounds like the other dogs have the issues, not yours. What is your dog doing when he gets the aggression with the other dog? Are the dogs playing and then turn aggressive? 

Dogs can sound a hell of a lot worse when playing, my dogs pull faces, skin, vocalise etc and people have often made comments like "are your dogs fighting?" when actually there not but they look like they are. 

I would not breed from any dog that is nervous, anxious, aggressive.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry i dont really have any advice for you but just wanted to say that this happens to my cocker alot to. He has been on the recieving end of alot of dogs aggression and i dont know why?! 

My boy is neutered and he still gets it, i dont know if its because they are so excitable as a breed others dont like it and tell them off but like you said to me it doesnt look like my dog does anything to deserve it. I have had to dry up a bloody nose many times with him.  He is a confident dog as my staff lets him push her around, he only want to play we were always at puppy classes as i wanted him to be a friendly boy wich he is.

Also i have a staffie and it doesnt happen to her which confuses me even more to why its only my cocker who getts bitten.

I know it is destressing and i feel wabbly after it happens too.

Hope it all gets resolved soon!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Please don't neuter him, not while he is having issues anyway and maybe not at all. I had Flynn neutered on a trainers advice when he was 16 months old because he was a bit boisterous around dogs and now at over four and 60kgs he's STILL the same. Neutering (have since found out) while a dog has issues can make it worse so I wouldn't advise you do this now.

It's hard to say why your boy keeps getting picked on other than perhaps *you* are the one giving off negative signals, making your dog nervous because they pick up our energy and because of your tenseness it all kicks off.

Group training classes are great for learning how to stay calm around other dogs and the trainer can tell if it's you who's the culprit - It was me in Flynns case, still is if I get worried when we see a dog but if I stay calm and tell myself nothing will happen, it doesn't. I know how hard it is to stay completely calm, loose lead etc. I've been doing it for four years, lol and I still haven't mastered *myself* yet!

Flynn on the other hand is great if someone else is holding his lead but the poor boy feels my fear and out of fear himself tries to protect me and handle the situation because he knows I can't!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Male vs male Agression is common in entire males. 

My staffy x has excellent social skills, but he is reactive to entire males. 

I would advise neutering him


----------



## sdhad (Sep 30, 2012)

Really appreciate the feedback here thank you. good to know Im not alone too! I had a good think and spoke to my vet and my dog walker, who has known my dog most of his life. Between we think hormones has lot to do with it. He seems to have hormonal arousal and anxiety at times too and can't channel it and because he's not a fighting kind of dog, he gives off 'bad vibes' as someone rightly said, but can't talk the talk and ends up on receiving end.

Unfortunately the vet said that these behaviours tend to be fixed after the dog is about two and a half. My Louis is three and a half : ( Castration may not work, but as an inbetween measure to see if it makes a difference, we've gone for an implant for six months as a 'chemical castration' to see if this has an effect. The effects are reversible and it will help to see if it makes a difference without jumping to surgical intervention (though latter works out cheaper!) Going to speak to a recommended behaviourist too, as some of it is most likely down to confusion in his role and anxiety certainly rubbing off me.

Of worthy note I also enquired about diet, as m dog has quite high protein diet, which I understand can make dogs more 'wired' too, so Im going to look at this as well (much To Louis' disgust Im sure!) Ill try anything to make him (and me) happy!

I'll let you know how we get on!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Has this started just recently? Has your dog had a thorough vet check to rule out medical issues that could be causing the other dogs to go for him?
> 
> If he's an anxious type I certainly wouldn't be breeding from him but at the same time I wouldn't be neutering either.


Just what I was about to say. Get him thoroughly checked by a vet, please. Dogs can smell or sense illness in another dog and it is one warning I would never ignore. If all is well health wise, you might consider the chemical castration, which is an injection which simulates an actual castration, just to see if there is any difference before going for the real thing.


----------



## sdhad (Sep 30, 2012)

Louis seems fine and healthy. I'm a doctor myself so have a low threshold for suspicion if I think there is something wrong with him. This can have disadvantages too as I once found myself on google at 0300 looking for info on 'dog bowel sounds' which led to calling the on call vet by phone for no reason! Better to be safe than sorry as you say and I'm no vet after all.
It's been two weeks since Louis had the implant. It takes up to six weeks to work, but have to say, I have noticed a very subtle difference and I hope Im not speaking too soon. I am tending to avoid places with other dogs and keeping a close eye for the neighbour's dog before I venture out. we had a walk on the beach just him and me and he was ok, but for my stress levels when other dogs around. He thankfully resisted running after distant dogs and did take a stance with his tail in the air to a German Shephard, but thankfully retreated and chased his ball instead. The owner held on to his dog as if to guide him away so I was concerned it would not have been pretty.
Im under no illusion that the implant alone will work, so getting a behaviourist in also. Fingers crossed.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are anxious that anxiety will go down the lead as attitudes are contagious.

Neutering will obviously remove the testosterone practically in one fell swoop and then allow serotonin levels to increase making for a calmer more laid back dog.

A pet dog really does not need more than 18% protein really and energy is better provided by fats and oils rather than protein.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say please do not breed from your boy; if he has an anxious nature then it isn't fair as any puppies could end up with a nervous temperament too. As the owner of a nervous and reactive dog, I would urge you to reconsider the breeding 

Really hope things are going OK for you, I can imagine how scary it is when other dogs go for yours.

Also just to mention, don't follow up on your idea of putting muzzles on both dogs and letting them get on with it - bad idea  Even wearing a muzzle a dog can do a LOT of damage.


----------

